# Chernobyl - awesome reports



## kris10 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

the best photo essays I've seen:

http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?p=3130

http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?p=2498



Kris


----------



## gingrove (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice Photos but I think that you should look at the ones by UbanX on this forum for the benchmark of pictures from the Zone IMHO


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2011)

and this is not a location report. We prefer people to contribute their own content rather than link to other peoples!

So I moved this to the general forum.


----------



## kris10 (Sep 8, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Nice Photos but I think that you should look at the ones by UbanX on this forum for the benchmark of pictures from the Zone IMHO



UrbanX didn't see many of those locations such as Nuclear power plant, unfinished block 5 and 6, over the horizon radar Duga (Moscow Eye), vehicle graveyard in Rosocha and many more forbidden for normal tourists places. Look at the rest of his photo essays to see more.

IMHO For photo benchmark you can see his photo gallery as well: 
http://www.podniesinski.pl/ultra/ 
(TAB chernobyl 2008-2010)

the trailer from the zone is awesome:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti8uwMDgBLU&feature=player_embedded[/nomedia]


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 8, 2011)

ignore this posted in the wrong tab like a fool


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2011)

kris10 said:


> UrbanX didn't see many of those locations such as Nuclear power plant, unfinished block 5 and 6, over the horizon radar Duga (Moscow Eye), vehicle graveyard in Rosocha and many more forbidden for normal tourists places. Look at the rest of his photo essays to see more.
> 
> IMHO For photo benchmark you can see his photo gallery as well:
> http://www.podniesinski.pl/ultra/
> ...



I went to the plant but didn't bother with pics! 
We tried so so hard to get to Duga! An offer of over £3000, for a short visit still didn't sway our guide! He still claimed it was strictly forbidden! I'm saving, and I've booked my next tri so watch this space! 

My fave reports are from a guy called CarbonAngel, if ya google him!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Nice Photos but I think that you should look at the ones by UbanX on this forum for the benchmark of pictures from the Zone IMHO



Aww cheers! I'm flattered!


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pods pics are very good however a lot of our contributors here given the chance could easily match them and for me,UrbanX`s shots still do IT for me.


----------



## gingrove (Sep 8, 2011)

I've just had another look at Pod's website and found a great video of a dive on a JU52 at the bottom of a lake in Narvik [ame]http://vimeo.com/8650754[/ame] apparently several landed on a frozen lake and could not get home due to lack of fuel - they sank when the lake thawed!


----------

